# Greeting from China newbie



## wellon (24/11/17)

Hi vapers,
This is Jimmy from China.
I am new join this forum, have a nice day.
Vape on.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## wellon (24/11/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (24/11/17)

wellon said:


> Hi vapers,
> This is Jimmy from China.
> I am new join this forum, have a nice day.
> Vape on.



@wellon Nihao and welcome to the forum.  I lived in China for 6 years and loved it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## wellon (28/11/17)

Nice to meet you, @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter (28/11/17)

Welcome Jimmy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/11/17)

Welcome. You will enjoy it here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

